# Installation of bits



## lionhuntress (Aug 6, 2008)

So I have a box of bits. And a bit in my router. In this box of bits, there are several size pieces that are screws with a slot head. So here's the dumb question. What are the 'screwy' bits used for? How do I remove the existing bit. Nowhere with my old router/table or bit box are any 'tools'. I'm guessing a wrench to hold the base of the bit, but what is used to unscrew the installed bit without damaging it? How do tighten down the newly installed bit once I get the old one out? I realize this is a beyond green-horn question, but I don't have any manuals or information except you kind folks. I don't want a bit flying off on me when I turn this 3.5 hp little beastie on. Thanks for the gentle reminder on how to operate this thing. 

It's an old Sears 315.17300 3.5 hp router installed in a little router table. Thanks.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I have no idea what kind of router bit would have a slotted screw head. Are you certain they are router bits? Are they loose in the box? If so, check very carefully for damage; they could break when spinning at 20,000 rpm.

The router bits are held to the router by a collet. As far as I know, for all routers the shaft of the router bit is inserted into the collet, and the collet tightened using at least one wrench, and a button that is pushed in to lock the router drive while the collet is tightened, or two wrenches are used and twisted in opposite directions.

I just did a quick web search and could not find your model, so there is no online source for a manual, but you may already know that.

You are absolutely right in not wanting bits being launched by the router. I have a Skil router that I stopped using after it had launched two bits, and I *know*beyond any doubt the second bit had been correctly tightened. 

I am certain that someone more knowledgable will soon read your post and be of more help than I have been.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This exploded parts view may help you identify the screws you are talking about. The wrench shown is the way to loosen the collet and remove the bit. What state/provence and country do you live in? We are not being nosy, this is so we can direct you to local assistance. If your items are not shown in the drawing please post a photo of them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi lionhuntress

Sounds like you have some Very OLD Craftsman router bits...they are called high speed steel the norm,,, most of the cutters in the set came with router bit shanks that you could change out the cutter to a new one just like a shaper bits more or less..If I recall it was about 3/8" diam. shank and the bit would just slip on and the screw would hold it in place if your lucky...

It's best to keep the old bits in the box and pickup some of the up to date bit ones with carb. tips...

I think I still have one of the old sets in the shop some where but they must be 25 years old if not more..and about as dull as a screw driver..



===========




lionhuntress said:


> So I have a box of bits. And a bit in my router. In this box of bits, there are several size pieces that are screws with a slot head. So here's the dumb question. What are the 'screwy' bits used for? How do I remove the existing bit. Nowhere with my old router/table or bit box are any 'tools'. I'm guessing a wrench to hold the base of the bit, but what is used to unscrew the installed bit without damaging it? How do tighten down the newly installed bit once I get the old one out? I realize this is a beyond green-horn question, but I don't have any manuals or information except you kind folks. I don't want a bit flying off on me when I turn this 3.5 hp little beastie on. Thanks for the gentle reminder on how to operate this thing.
> 
> It's an old Sears 315.17300 3.5 hp router installed in a little router table. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

You don't suppose we are talking about the pilots that Sears used in their bits? My old Sears set has different sized pilots that screw into the end of the bit. I am in complete agreement with Bj. Leave the old bits in the box and get some new ones. If we are talking about the pilots, I had one come off while working in the basement. Never did find it. Pictures wood help.


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

I agree with the "Doctor". I'd bet that they are the old Sears bits and that they are in a little black box with a silver handle and latch. If they are the HSS bits then there are 2 or 3 different sized pilots that have been since replaced with bearings on todays bits. The different sizes for example will make different depth cuts with the rabbet bit with the threaded hole in top that I'd guess you may have in that set. I have an old Craftsman set with these that came with an old model# 315.17380 router that I bought at a pawn shop. These bits really are inferior to what you can buy today, and bits like a dovetail that you make deep passes with in HSS will temper and become useless very easily. If you do use these pilots make sure you clean them up lightly with a fine file and then polish the heck out of them with some good steel wool before attempting to cut with them to reduce the burning effect on the wood from the spinning pilot. These types of bits were used for years with success before bearing pilots became the norm, so they're not a total loss if they're in good shape, but for cleaner results I'd suggest looking into some newer bits.

Josh
The Marine


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Lionhuntress,

I have an old Sears 115.17380 router I bought in the late 1960's and it definitely is not 3.5 HP. I also have the little aluminum table for it along with some of those "slotted bits" you refer to. Sears did not identify the HP for this little beauty, but I would venture it to be about 1.5 HP. Those slotted bits you refer to were the predecessor to the bearing guided bits we use today. My set came in a blue plastic box and after I would use them, I had to chuck them in my drill press and spin them while cleaning the pilot with crocus cloth (super fine paper). Those bits were not bad, but the pilot (which did not spin independent of the bit) would put its burn marks on any soft wood. The router has a shaft lock, which is engaged with a thumb slide and the collet is tightened with the supplied cheap wrench. I am not downing the router, since it looks and works as good today as when I bought it, but would never use those pilot guided bits again. Some people liked them. I did not.
If you would look at the plate on the router, you should see the model number and that would help us to help you in identifying it. In the meantime, I would suggest you refrain from using those bits (safety first in this hobby).

Joe Z.


----------



## lionhuntress (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm sure you are right. This is an ooooooold box of bits. I did finally 'play' with the router a bit yesterday. Finally found a place to run it without driving the neighbors crazy. Changed out some of the bits and practiced on a piece of scrap. Didn't make any straight cuts since I just hand-guided the wood, but refamiliarized myself with the general operation. The bits that make the molding type cuts have screw threads in both ends. One end is to screw the shank on that fits into the router. The other end looks like you can use to screw in the slotted heads that come in two sizes. Definitely old school. I think those bits are even older than my router, which is about 10 years old. Everything seems to work as it should though, just old equipment. I think I'll mess around a bit using the old bits and if I get ready to make anything that matters, purchase a few good bits rather than a big kit. Regardless, you all were right on, and thanks for reminding me how to do the simple stuff like removing and installing bits. The cobwebs are coming off.


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Keep it up! You'll be showing up the "old pros" in no time!


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

*Old Bits*

I believe this may be the item in question. I've had these for more years than I care to remember. May have used the one on the shaft once or twice. 

Neal


----------



## lionhuntress (Aug 6, 2008)

Yup! That's what they look like. So when would you install those top screws. What is their purpose in life? As the 'guide' to run along any templates? Thanks. This forum is awesome.


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

They're used mostly for edge routing and rabbetting. The interchangeable pilots determine the lateral depth of cut. The larger diameter pilot, when run along the edge of a board, makes a shallower cut than the smaller pilot. If you are using a router table with a fence, you don't necessarily have to use the pilots as you can just adjust the depth with the fence. As with most router cuts, you should make your final cut with multiple passes taking no more than 1/8" at a time. 

Josh the Marine


----------

